# tools



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

where is the best place to get a set of tolls for ajusting 2 cycle carbs

i had been useing a borrowed set but he is getting back in the buness of working on them and is takeing them back

i am in need of a set for zama and walbro


thanks for the info 

i love this place:wave::wave:


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I recently bought one on ebay.


----------



## NorwayMech (Sep 4, 2012)

2men&atrailer said:


> where is the best place to get a set of tolls for ajusting 2 cycle carbs
> 
> i had been useing a borrowed set but he is getting back in the buness of working on them and is takeing them back
> 
> ...


Mowers4u has some tools for carb adjustment. Just visit Mowers4u.com and the section is - Tools[/URL]

Also, as Rentahusband said, Ebay is a great place to get them. Do a search for: zama adjust and walbro adjust and you'll get plenty of items for sale.


----------



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

the biggest tool that i need is the screwdriver type of adjustment tool 

i see that they are over charging for these tools also like $24.99 each knowing that they are like $5 to make

think they are lining me up for a good screwing

:wave::wave:


----------

